# Very Tame Pigeon Help



## Elwoods Girl (Nov 1, 2012)

I am looking for advice ... Myself and my husband saved a baby wood pigeon which had fallen out of its nest (35 feet up in a neighbours tree) ... There were two which had fallen .. one had been killed by a cat and this one was covered in blood and its beak was split in two.

After cleaning it up regularly and syringe feeding it for a week or so "Puds" pulled though and we were chuffed. We have now had him for three weeks and he has nearly all of his adult feathers and getting some nice colour on him...he is now on dry seed which he gobbles down nicely ... HOWEVER ... he only seems to eat when I am with him.

He has taken to me as his Mum and everytime he see's me or hears my voice he starts squeaking and flpping his wings wanting me to feed him and stroke him. As I no longer syringe feed him he has seed all day available which I know he can eat (as he got older and his beak changed shape and got hard the split has healed itself.) but as I say he only seems to eat when I am with him and then he gobbles it down (the food that has been there all day) like he is starving ??

Any ideas what I can do ??

I assume I wont be able to let him go back to the wild now as at present everytime I walk in the aviary he flys straight to my shoulder ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

At 3 weeks or so, he is still just a baby really, and would still be under the watchful eye of his parents, even though he has learned about pecking for food. At present, you are his parent. May take a little time yet, of leaving him to eat by himself for gradually longer periods and monitoring the state of the seed pot. Keep check on his poops, which for a pigeon eating well, and without known problems, would be dark, rounded and with a little cap of white. Could also monitor his weight for gain or balance at roughly same time each day or two.

He may be releasable but, I would suggest, it should be with other young woodies such as a caring rescue centre would do. Whether that's possible depends where you are located.

Going to move this to the wood pigeon etc. section, where hopefully more UK members may pick it up.


----------



## Elwoods Girl (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice.... His poops are exactly as you said so I assume all is fine and he is just being a baby !


----------

